# necesito un software para calcular caida de voltaje en conductores y determinar calib



## jaimechiapas (Mar 15, 2011)

necesito un software para calcular caida de voltaje en conductores y asi calucular su calibre


----------



## snowboard (Mar 19, 2011)

Lo mejor es que te consigas las tablas de caída de tensión de los cables que quieres usar, debes pedirlas al fabricante de la marca del cable que usaras.
Otra opción es ver la siguiente página web : http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm
aqui aparecen los cables mas comunes y una aplicación para calcular la caida de tensión según su carga y largo del cable.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2011)

Exacto, aparte las casas de electrididad industrial o de distribución proveen de tablas, pero lo ideal es que te interirices sobre el tema, las tabals son útiles si connoces todo sobre todos los aspectos de una isntalación y/o red de distribución, las tabalas son aproximaciones que ayudan a tener una idea somera, pero por ejemplo en una instalacióy y o red los calculos de de cortocircuito los tenes que hacer vos, y alli muchas veces los valores de las tablas no siempre sirven a esa parte pero si son una gran aproximación para empezar


----------



## fito2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Estimados colegas, pueden probar el software REDCAD 2.3 - SOFTWARE DE DISEÑO DE REDES DE DISTRIBUCIÓN MT/BT.

REDCAD permite trabajar de forma conjunta las redes MT y BT mediante el uso de capas, proveyendo de poderosas e intuitivas herramientas de ayuda que permitirán al ingeniero agilizar los diseños de redes, como por ejemplo el flujo de potencia y caída de tensión gráfico en BT, además proporciona reportes totalmente automatizados de planillas, metrados y planos que optimizan los recursos de ingeniero y dibujante. 

Mas información en: http://www.esolutions.com.pe
Página en Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/esolutions.REDCAD

Saludos


----------

